# 2003 A4 burning oil - is this normal?



## gte493r (Nov 28, 2006)

Audi A4 2003 Premium and Sport packages with 1.8T, CVT
Car has 64k miles on it. From 0-50k, oil was changed every 10k by Audi service. post-50k I have taken it to a mechanic (non dealer). After my last oil change by audi my min-oil light went on after 7500 miles. Oil was changed and again after 7500 miles the oil light comes on. My mechanic says that I should change my oil every 5-6k (I have no problem with this), my engine is burning oil and this is 'normal'. I am using Mobil 1 synthetic oil of some sort. So, my question is....Is this in fact 'normal'?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 2003 A4 burning oil - is this normal? (gte493r)*

With your car having a turbo, I'd think less of myself for not changing the oil every 3K.
Changing your oil every 10K pre-50K is down right silly.
Yes a car with that few many miles shouldn't be burning any oil.
Religously check you oil level every week to observe how much it's burning, (or loosing) maybe you have a leak?


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: 2003 A4 burning oil - is this normal? (gte493r)*

yes its normal... audi says the 4.2s in the s4's can burn up to a quart a month and still be deemed normal... if there are no leaks then there should be no worries


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 2003 A4 burning oil - is this normal? (ih8erickempf)*

It really depends on what you mean by "normal." Your 1.8T is within spec from AUdi, which allows for up to 1qt for every 1,000 miles...which seems ridiculous to me. With that said, some oil consumption is fairly typical for the 1.8T, especially if the first oil change was done "early." The 1.8T came from the factory with a special breakin oil (a no detergent oil) that allows the rings to get properly seated. If this breakin oil was changed out too early, the rings may not have fully seated and are allowing some blow-by. But, what makes you think it's BURNING the oil? Any smoking? Have you looked for leaks?


----------

